# Hi everyone...new here



## debby (Feb 20, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a good incubator for a newbie to get ? Ive been raising chickens for 7 years, but i would love to start hatching my own..thanks in advance for any help !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Everyone I know swears by brinsea.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeh I've the brinsea Eco 20 and its fab...you can get good deals on eBay or sometimes direct


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I personally have a Little Giant. I see no issues with it, it keep temp and humidity and those are your two key elements in incubating. I got mine for $30 at Tractor Supply during a sale.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello!!

Using two homemade incubators.

If I were to buy one, Brinsea.


----------



## debby (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you everyone !


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

What did you decide on? U have a homemade ine and contemplating on a brinsea. Btw very cute chick in your avatar. A polish?


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

What is the max amount of a days an egg can sit out before going into the incubator?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

7-10 days.


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks! That really helps!


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

i have a hovabator. they have great deals on amazon.


----------

